# [Gnome 3.2] Problem z odświeżaniem okien

## czuga

Witam,

Po instalacji Gnome'a 3.2 pojawił sie problem i nie potrafie odnalezc jego przyczyny. W aplikacjach takich jak LibreOffice czy np. konsole z KDE wystepuje problem z odswiezaniem. Wprowadzany tekst zaczyna "mulić", nastepuja opoznienia, nie widac tego co sie pisze. Po zrobieniu alt+tab wszystko wraca do normy, ale tylko na chwile. I tak w kolko. Gdzie moglbym zaczac szukac przyczyny? Czy potrzebujecie jakis konkretnych informacji? 

System jest na biezaco aktualizowany bezproblemowo. Sprzet to Intel + nvidia. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Jacekalex

Po pierwsze, jak masz Gentoo od niedawna (1 post na forum), to radziłbym nie pakować się w mocno testowy Gnome3 - który  błędów ma całkiem sporo, a jakością i funkcjonalnością nie rzuca na razię na kolana.

Stabilne (w Gentoo) Gnome  2.32 ma jakość, stabilność i wygodę, jakiej Gnome3 z Gnome-shell jeszcze długo nie dorówna.

Sznurki: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-903280.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-903424.html

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-3.2-upgrade.xml

Po drugie - Intel+ Nvidia - może dokładniej? czy to jest hybrydowa grafika w lapku, czy blaszak, i czy monitor jest podłączony do karty Nvidia, czy do karty Intela, a sam Intel to tylko procek, czy ma wbudowaną kartę graficzną (jak wszystkie i3, i5 i i7).

Poza tym  wynik:

```
glxinfo | egrep 'direct|string'
```

Do testowania Gnome-shell radziłbym najnowszą  Fedorę, Minta, Debiana Wheezy albo ewentualnie  Ubuntu.

Najbardziej dopracowane Gnome3 widziałem na razie  w Fedorze 16.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## czuga

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Po pierwsze, jak masz Gentoo od niedawna (1 post na forum), to radziłbym nie pakować się w mocno testowy Gnome3 - który  błędów ma całkiem sporo, a jakością i funkcjonalnością nie rzuca na razię na kolana.
> 
> Stabilne (w Gentoo) Gnome  2.32 ma jakość, stabilność i wygodę, jakiej Gnome3 z Gnome-shell jeszcze długo nie dorówna.
> 
> 

 

Pierwszy post, bo kiedys i taki musi byc. Gentoo mam juz nieco czasu  :Smile:  Dotychczas jednak nie mialem wiekszych problemow. 

Jakość  2.32 na pewno jest lepsza, jednak 3.2 mi wystarcza w zupelnosci. Bardziej bola niedorobki "systemowe". Z drugiej strony kombinacje alpejskie zeby emerge pomijal nowego Gnoma....

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Po drugie - Intel+ Nvidia - może dokładniej? czy to jest hybrydowa grafika w lapku, czy blaszak, i czy monitor jest podłączony do karty Nvidia, czy do karty Intela, a sam Intel to tylko procek, czy ma wbudowaną kartę graficzną (jak wszystkie i3, i5 i i7).
> 
> Poza tym  wynik:
> ...

 

Intel i7 (bez grafiki) + Quadro FX 880M => laptop

```

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: Quadro FX 880M/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 290.10

OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,

```

Dzięki za zainteresowanie moim problemem.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> Z drugiej strony kombinacje alpejskie zeby emerge pomijal nowego Gnoma.... 

 

Jakie alpejskie?

Jeśli masz stabilny system, po prostu go nie odmaskowujesz, jeśli testowy możesz go zamaskować bez więszych kłopotów.

Gotowy konfig do maskowania przygotował tetromino - Developer Gentoo.

Sznurek: http://dev.gentoo.org/~tetromino/misc/package.mask.gnome-3.2

Rzuć okiem na wynik:

```
/usr/libexec/gnome-session-check-accelerated-helper
```

Dowiesz się wtedy, czy Gnome-shell wie o akceleracji  :Wink:   -  bo to nie jest zbyt oczywiste.

Wynik glxinfo prawidłowy.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## czuga

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Z drugiej strony kombinacje alpejskie zeby emerge pomijal nowego Gnoma....  
> 
> Jakie alpejskie?
> 
> Jeśli masz stabilny system, po prostu go nie odmaskowujesz, jeśli testowy możesz go zamaskować bez więszych kłopotów.
> ...

 

Przed instalacja widzialem tę linkę, jednak po zaaplikowaniu powyzszego niestety nie bylem w stanie aktualizowac systemu ze wzgledu na problemy z zaleznosciami. Pewnie przez mojego confa. Tak czy inaczej graficznie i ideowo nowy Gnome mi odpowiada. Mialem Compiza na 2.32, ktory byl skonfigoruwany bardzo podobnie.

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rzuć okiem na wynik:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nic nie pokazuje, wiec jak rozumiem nic go nie boli  :Wink: 

----------

